# Cost of legalizing a S13 Silvia



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

I understand that it is rather expensive to legalize a car. Wrecking so many and fixing so many and etc, etc, etc...

I want an S13. I'm in love with the styling, the performance, and pretty much everything about the car. Rather than doing the SR20DET swap, I'd like to import the actual car... Legally. And get it street legal. Legally. (No swapping VINs)

So... Here's my question. I was seriously considering buying an R32 GT-R (Another of my dream cars) from motorex for about 30K or so. If I had 30K to spend... Couldn't I just get everything nessecary to legalize the S13 Silvia? I know that you have to crash test so many of them, and blah, blah, blah... But at a grand total of about 4K to get a S13 shipped to americia... That's an aweful lot of cars that they could crash test. And modify the emissions. Etc.

Is it enough?

If it is... Another question I had... Would you be willing to pay $1,000 for the information nessecary to get your Silvia street-legalized? I don't mean to make money off of it, but... It would be nice to make some of it back. And $5,000 for a JDM S13 Silvia doesn't seem like a bad deal to me...

Anywho, I'm getting a bit long winded here... But my main question was this:

For $30,000, could I get a Silvia S13 legalized in the US?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

i have a jdm 180sx in Cali lol hhehehehehe


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> i have a jdm 180sx in Cali lol hhehehehehe


But how did you do it? Is it street legal? Where did you go through, etc, etc, etc... I know it's possible to bring in practicly any car... (Well, any car _I_ want) provided it's "Race Only" or some such...

I would really appreciate some info.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well to the tell the thrut is a shit load of running around between DMV, and the places were u get inspection of the car. first the DMV need to check is not stolen the u need to get a US VIN#, then after that, u need it to get it smog, and shit, but yeah my is street legal :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## sil180neal (Aug 26, 2005)

*I have a S-13 in my garage for you!*

It is a little more difficult than just 4k to get a silvia here on U.S. soil. I know because I went through the process. My car is not legalized and I have no intension of doing so, however if you want to try, I have a S-13 with the RB25 swap(done in Japan when I first bought the car) waiting for you. Interested? Email me at [email protected].


teejayhoward said:


> I understand that it is rather expensive to legalize a car. Wrecking so many and fixing so many and etc, etc, etc...
> 
> I want an S13. I'm in love with the styling, the performance, and pretty much everything about the car. Rather than doing the SR20DET swap, I'd like to import the actual car... Legally. And get it street legal. Legally. (No swapping VINs)
> 
> ...


----------



## StillSlow (Sep 1, 2005)

Well it's realy not that hard to ligalize your swap. It just costs money, time and a shit load of headaches. It's about the same process of legalizing a rebuilt hot rod. and i know you see people driving those everywhere. and if you can ship a car here for 5k ill pay you that for a r33 or 32 but from europe not asia. i need to be RHD lol.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

You are probably looking more like $50-75,000 to complete everything needed to completely legalize a silvia. With the crach testing, emissions, and r&d of the necessary solutions to the problems that come up.

If someone actually were able to do this, they would make alot more than $1,000 for the info. 

The ability to legalize the SR20DET motor is a potential goldmine. You would have every kid in California at your door wanting you to make their cars legal, finally!

If BillyJuan really has a legal 180sx here in Cali. He must have found a referee that let it slip through. The CA's and SR's do not have the emissions equipment required to make them legal, espicially here in Ca.
I have known of a few instances in which a referee has let some engines through and they probably shouldnt have.

If you are going to go through the trouble to do all this, do it for the S15's and dont waste your time on a car that you could put together for $6k, including SR and RHD.


----------



## iconic power (Sep 21, 2005)

Kouki S14 said:


> You are probably looking more like $50-75,000 to complete everything needed to completely legalize a silvia. With the crach testing, emissions, and r&d of the necessary solutions to the problems that come up.
> 
> If someone actually were able to do this, they would make alot more than $1,000 for the info.
> 
> ...


what does a vin cost?


----------



## teejayhoward (Jan 31, 2004)

This thread is over a year old. Oh, and you can't "buy" a VIN.


----------



## EightySix200SX (Jul 2, 2005)

this place is los angeles sells JDM RHD RPS13, S!3, S14,S15 chassis cars there was a S13 coupe for $7,500 SR20DET


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont see how it would cost 50+K to legalize a chassis that is already over here. The biggest problem I see is the DET getting to pass emissions. After that, you can get the required stuff from Nissan USA to meet all the DOT and EPA requirements. 

I would expect it to be more around 11k~20k to completely legalize a S13. Thats for the cost of the car and legalization. Cant tell you about shipping, probably around 5k as a guess.


----------



## NorcalSilvia (Oct 18, 2005)

I will soon have a s14 for sale. Oh & yes it will be street Legal. Its a K model with an SR20DET with some upgrades from Japan.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

why would anyone ever pay 11-20k for a silvia, when for that price you could easily build a better car hear in the US. I know i might be injecting some common sense into the thread but seriously, whats so great about a s13 silvia that can't be done to it here?


----------

